# What department is Excelsior in?



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

I went to Wal-Mart and a craft store and got blank stares when I asked for Excelsior. Then they would ask what is used for and I don't know.  

So, what is it used for (other than FF) and which department carries it?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

i dont mean to sound like a nob but what is it and what do you use it for ff?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

cyberloach said:


> i dont mean to sound like a nob but what is it and what do you use it for ff?


You're asking a noob if you sound like a noob?   

Excelsior is used in fruit fly cultures to increase the surface area for breeding. This increases fly production.


----------



## Spar (Mar 27, 2004)

it is most likely in the "hobby" section. around sewing kits, etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

what does it look like?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

cyberloach said:


> what does it look like?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

Spar said:


> it is most likely in the "hobby" section. around sewing kits, etc.


That's where I was looking.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Wal-Mart, Target, et al... don't seem to carry excelsior. You will have to go to a dedicated crafts store, like Hobby Lobby or Ben Franklin.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Its is considered a decorative moss.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

There are other alternatives to excelsior. I use cut up foam or paper plates, folded and stuck into the media. You can use other materials like coffee filters or paper towels, but these seem to get too damp to be very useful.


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

In some stores its near the dried flowers and flower-arranging supplies.

Alan


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

At Hobby Lobby I asked them and they said they didn't carry it.After going thur all their isles I found it.The package said "Wonder Wood" on it.
Mark W.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Most employees dont know the store carries it, let alone where it is, just walk around the store and look for it. At walmarts down here it is nere the dried flower arrangement stuff.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I will note that I had to switch ti coffee filters due to having a bit of a hard time finding Excelsior. Both the local walmart, and local store I used to get it from have stopped carrying it. I need to check out a craft store, btu have not had time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

One thing I did find was plastic sheets used for crochet. It's flexible plastic with lots of holes. This was a suggestion I read for the smaller flys.


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

craft stores like AC MOORE have in the section where you get spanish moss.
hope this helps.
ADAM


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Anyone interested in a 53lb. bale? 30lbs in the fine grade.

http://www.papermart.com/setpage.asp?PA ... C=standard


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Personally, I don't like excelsior. It's messy when you make the cultures, and loose ends of it tend to fall out with the FFs. Then you have to pick it out, or else it gets stuck on the frogs' tongues. Plastic canvas is cheap, reusable, and doesn't make a mess. You can buy it at Michael's or other craft stores for around 3 for $1.00, less if you buy in bulk. It usually comes in sheets about 10" x 13" and can be washed and reused.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very cool post tiki, and yes I may buy a bale....


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm with you. I can't stand having to deal with all the loose ends that end up in my FF/vitamin mixing cup. It's a pain to try and remove and I hate the way it looks in a nicely scaped vivarium. I just switched to coffee filters and I like that much better, but I am going to try the plastic canvas as well.

David



Arklier said:


> Personally, I don't like excelsior. It's messy when you make the cultures, and loose ends of it tend to fall out with the FFs. Then you have to pick it out, or else it gets stuck on the frogs' tongues. Plastic canvas is cheap, reusable, and doesn't make a mess. You can buy it at Michael's or other craft stores for around 3 for $1.00, less if you buy in bulk. It usually comes in sheets about 10" x 13" and can be washed and reused.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I tried plastic canvas, and all I got for my effort was a bunch of failed cultures. The larvae wouldn't climb and pupate on the stuff and all stewed about in the bottom until the whole thing went belly up. I went back to excelsior and am much happier.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

tikifrog said:


> Anyone interested in a 53lb. bale? 30lbs in the fine grade.
> 
> http://www.papermart.com/setpage.asp?PA ... C=standard


Which do you think would be better for FF? Fine or coarse?


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Presently I am using the fine grade. You can cut down on the fibers getting into your vivs by placing a lid on the culture when you tap it. I cut off a 1/2" section from the edge of a 32 oz lid. I make 32 oz cultures. Use a lid to fit your cultures. Tap the flies down in the culture and change the lids, then tap the flies into your dusting cup. I usually tap 12 cultures into the dusting cup at a time and found the loose debris to be minimal. Most debris will remain in the dusting cup when you tap the flies into the viv. Also try to use the long fibers of excelsior and not the small stuff in the bottom of the bag. I am thinking about trying the coarse material. That would probably eliminate the loose fiber concern. I also use a coarse coco fiber that is marketed for use as bird nesting material. This has even less loose debris.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

I also can't stand excelsior and the mess it makes. I have been using the spoof things that you use in the shower to wash if you use body wash. The net spoofy things. You just cut them up into a piece that fits in your culture cups. I cut a piece and roll it, like you are rolling a pair of socks together, in half and stick the cut ends into my media. Then I add water and stir the media up while holding the spoof in the media to make sure that the cut ends get covered so the media hardens to hold it in place. I like it MUCH more than excelsior. Just my $.02, I learned that from someone here on the board.

-Shelley


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I've just recently switched to coffee filters instead of excelsior, and I wish I would have sooner...cleaner, and it seems to boost production better than excelsior.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Now I would have to say just the opposite, as my culture produced a bit more with excelsior than plastic or coffee filters. I also get less of a problem with over populating cultures with excelsior due to all the surface area it adds. With plastic and coffee filters if I don't use a culture or 2 right as they start to produce they will go bad as the ffs will stick togther and then die off.

So yes it is a bit of mess but I rarely had a issue with it after the initial setup. I have more issues with the coffee filters falling out and getting flys all over.


----------

